# Quite the little nibbler



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

(Sorry for the thread spam. :lol: )

So, during our 'bonding' time, Titus nipped my finger. Of course, I'm sure the fact that there was a band-aid there doesn't help. He sniffed, and grabbed; I slowly pulled it away (While still kinda surprised), and he just started clamping down more. :roll: He seems like quite the nibbler. Especially since he likes my Fleur-de-lis ring, which he really likes gnawing on. Probably 'cause it's so bulky.

I want to discourage this, but I react quickly, so I have no chance to blow on his face to make him let go and rethink doing it again.

Any tips?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It almost sounds like he might have been doing it because its a new scent. My hedgie Sandra gets like that, luckily not with my hands though, if she's introduced to a new smell. One of the first things she did when I had her out the first time was lunge at my phone and bite it. They were always really quick and if she went to chomp on it more it was right before she started anointing. There really isn't any way to reprimand a hedgie for biting. You can make sure to wash with an unscented soap and then keep fingers and bare skin away from biting range. If he still bites after that you can use one of his fleece blankets to pick him up so that their isn't a risk of dropping him if he startles you with a nip. Hopefully he won't go for your fingers after awhile and you may be able to relax and not have to watch him so close.

Good luck with it, I know it must be hard having to battle with that.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

To make a hedgehog let go, push your finger toward them, don't pull it away. Also, if the teeth are sunk deep into your hand and you pull away, you can yank out their teeth. That happened with Lulu, who was a really determined biter, and I felt horrible about it.

Bandaids get a funky smell after a while, especially if they get wet or if the wound they're covering is seeping a little bit. It's not too surprising that Titus thought it smelled good to eat. If that's his only biting incident so far, I wouldn't worry too much about it being a habit. Most hedgies will take a bite if something smells irresistable to them, and let go when they realize it's not food, as long as you don't pull away. If you pull away, their instinct to chomp down until the bug stops wiggling takes over and they just bite harder.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell is a biter. Often I find it's because she's hungry, so I put some kibble near her when cudding. Othertimes its curiousness as to if my fingers are food. If I feel her face coming near to bit, I will give me a finger a little move & she leaves it alone.

As for the ring thing, I can't help you there. I wear a large white gold university ring that she LOVES to try to eat. No idea why. Shiny things?


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

My fleur-de-lis ring is anything but shiny. I have my high school grad ring which is silver and has a garnet stone, but he always goes for the other one. :lol:


----------

